# Great Anniversary Trip...But Back To Reality



## romantic_guy

We went to a condo in Sunny Isles beach, Florida last week for our 40th anniversary (which is actually in July). Just the two of us, relaxing on the beach, going to dinner, touching, talking, etc. We took the bus one day down to South Beach and ended up getting a hotel room spur of the moment. I love being able to be spontaneous like that. The sex was amazing...and plentiful! 

But now, I am having a really hard time getting back into the reality of every day life. It is almost depressing. I really miss being together 24/7. I know you can't be on vacation all of the time. 

So are any of you like this after a vacation? How do you keep that feeling of romantic love when the stress of work and responsibilities kick back in.

P.S. I will post some pics in an album on my profile page soon.


----------



## Hope1964

OMG I know EXACTLY what you mean. After 15 days on Kauai in April, it was totally surreal coming back to 'real life'. I felt like I was in a fog at work - all I could think about was our vacation, how much I wanted sex every morning again, how much I missed him all day, etc etc etc etc. It took me a good two weeks to finally come back to earth 100%.

It's hard to keep that feeling - well, impossible, really, to feel like you just got home all the time. But you can keep the spark alaive. Just keep acting like teenagers together. The icky gicky pet names for each other than everyone else would think are horrible if they heard. "I love you" "I love you MORE" "No, I love YOU more" etc etc. Cuddle, kiss, hold hands. Send goofy e-cards. Send sexy emails. Flirt. Whenever you're together, just act like you ARE on vacation.

It also helps me to have at least one more future trip planned. We do Grey Cup every year. We also had a Sept camping trip planned before we left. This weekend we're going away for a couple nights. All stuff to look forward to as another romantic time to spend together. Planning little surprises for these trips does wonders too


----------

